# Cannot click on anything from General Forums dropdown menu



## merstar (Feb 24, 2011)

All the choices disappear/slip away when I run my mouse under General Forums. Can't click on Restaurant Reviews, Support and News, etc.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 24, 2011)

Just click right there on "General Forums"  the threads are listed there.


----------



## merstar (Feb 24, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Just click right there on "General Forums"  the threads are listed there.



Okay, thanks, I tried it, and I see most of them show up as sub forums. However, I still can't find "Restaurant Reviews."  I'm assuming it's a sub forum, but which forum is it listed under?


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 24, 2011)

I am not seeing any issues.  You can go to http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/ and that will give you the whole kitnkaboodle.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 24, 2011)

Click on General Forums then go to the bottom of the page to "Forum Jump" and scroll through there for Restaurant Reviews.  I know we have one somewhere, I've run across it a couple of times.


----------

